# Business Cards



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Guys I was wondering for those of you that use business cards for you haunt or store. Which company do you use for the Business Cards?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I just print my own. You can buy the Avery business card stock almost anywhere and download the software. Very easy to do.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

vista print you can usually order a first batch of 500 for just 2.99 shipping with no strings


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> vista print you can usually order a first batch of 500 for just 2.99 shipping with no strings


The only thing I heard ablot Vista Print is that they charge your credit card randomly and they have gotten alot of complaints about it. 
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/online/vistaprint.html


----------

